
SQL Order from API Chaos - spullara
https://blog.transposit.com/sql-order-from-api-chaos-e1c77ab07ad2
======
dang
You could post your startup as a Show HN, linking to your home page. If you
do, add a comment to the thread giving the backstory of how you came to work
on this, and explaining what's different about it, and maybe including a link
to this blog post. Good luck!

------
ahl
I'm Tina's (the author) co-founder at Transposit; happy to answer any
questions about what we've built!

------
kmonkeyjam
I’m the co-founder and CTO of Transposit. Happy to answer any questions!

